# No sounds playing on my iphone when I'm in the car



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

Do you have the phone plugged into the usb plug under armrest?


----------



## carrots8991 (Feb 3, 2020)

Drmilr said:


> Do you have the phone plugged into the usb plug under armrest?


Yes I do and I’ve tried it there too. Won’t work


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

It won’t play if you have it plugged in. I had to buy a data blocker so the car wouldn’t know the phone was plugged in


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Have you tried turning the volume up?

Calls will play regardless of current source. Make sure it’s set to Bluetooth.


Enable USB Accesories while locked if you use USB because these old cars don’t support it otherwise. Or just don’t use USB.


----------



## Jlesher99 (Feb 13, 2020)

Have you found a fix for this? I’m having the same problem


----------

